# Should I introduce C02?



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey guys. Im a kind of a noob to plants, I have a 20w bulb on a 29g tank and Im wondering if I should introduce DIY C02 or hold off on it. I know the wattage is quite low Im working on getting a 1x65 pc for it Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its always better to introduce CO2 than not.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Definitely go with CO2, it will help your plant growth and keep algae down.
Since your lighting is so low, you won't need a lot of CO2. One DIY bottle should suffice.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

All comments about CO2 I have heard of are positive. But I tried it for about 1 year and it did nothing whatsoever for my plants or algae. I don't know if this was because my lighting was not strong - 60W with reflectors for 180 litre tank (about 45 gal).... then I sold off the set-up, nothing changed after removing the CO2...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

We would need more info about your setup. Filtration type, method of co2 injection (and yes you lighting was really low). What type of lighting was it?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

you could try using Flourish Excel as a source of carbon, instead of CO2. I find it works great


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Flourish Excel will help, and it's definitely better than nothing, but IMO it's a hassle putting some in every morning. DIY CO2 is so much easier (if also stickier!)


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

I have Seachem Flourish also. Should I be dosing every day? I thought it was once a week. Im doing using one 2L bottle for my DIY C02 with a Hagen ladder Diffuser. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Pac-Man said:


> I have Seachem Flourish also. Should I be dosing every day? I thought it was once a week. Im doing using one 2L bottle for my DIY C02 with a Hagen ladder Diffuser. Thanks for the replies!


If it is Flourish, we are supposed to put in once or twice a week. If it is Flourish *Excel* we are supposed to add it every day or every other day.


----------

